# ADD - Adavale Resources



## mildew79 (23 March 2007)

very interesting. into new ground and friday close to come......

anyone got something theyd like to ad to this one??

hold a small parcel for now. bought @ 0.053.


----------



## mildew79 (26 March 2007)

*Re: pkt*

out today @ 0.059. may regret this i feel! still....stick to the plan. no volume confirmation + weak close = profit target


----------



## CanOz (26 March 2007)

*Re: PKT - PocketMail Group*

New ground? Blue skies? You see my point, still a long way to go.

Cheers,


----------



## mildew79 (30 March 2007)

*Re: PKT - PocketMail Group*

wow nasty downside on that chart canak  course i see your point to which i have already explained in the other thread. pls tell me you have risk management in your trading now that would have got you out before that giant candle...? the signs were there on a technical basis, and no fundamental analysis would have suggested a holding position (in most of the tech stocks at the time for that matter!)

somethin bringin on a change though...? these guys really did not interest me for anything more than a quick buck around the hype back on recent breakout. yes i admit not all time high but high for years still pretty bullish. anyway i was out long ago. prefer commods

thanks for your comment canak. sometimes we get lazy and i did not look back. will maybe save me some dollars in the future


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (4 June 2007)

*Re: PKT - PocketMail Group*

Thier business activities as listed on the ASX supposedly are 







> Delivery of a number of mobile communications across a number of products including mobile e-mail devices and GSM mobile phones.




However, they picked up Adavale Minerals/Resources recently and have some uranuim interests


----------



## springhill (21 July 2007)

*Re: PKT - PocketMail Group*

New info on PKT, my source tells me they are keenly chasing U deposits a short distance from Olympic Dam, SA, they have acquired the necessary drilling equipment, and is just underway. Interestingly Macquarie Bank have just come on board with this one, and i think directors family have increased holding, so must have something going for it. Maybe a sleeper due to the fact Pocketmail doesnt exactly scream Uranium, but rebranding is assured in which time it may come more into the spotlight. Currently trading at 8 cents


----------



## gimme some (9 October 2007)

*Re: PKT - PocketMail Group*

Big moves on this today. Results out in 4 weeks. People getting in early by the looks. Touched .097 before finishing at .091, up 18.5%.


----------



## greenfs (9 October 2007)

*Re: PKT - PocketMail Group*



gimme some said:


> Big moves on this today. Results out in 4 weeks. People getting in early by the looks. Touched .097 before finishing at .091, up 18.5%.




Call me cynical, but they obviously don't waste their cash on info for shareholders on their website


----------



## key26 (9 October 2007)

*Re: PKT - PocketMail Group*

try www.adavaleresources.com.au this site will give you more info about the company.good luck to all holders.D.Y.O.R


----------



## gimme some (9 October 2007)

*Re: PKT - PocketMail Group*

It's worth an in depth look greeny. There are some big names behind this. Holloman are Texans and they are no smallfry. They seem to be moving into aus in a major way.


----------



## miller (30 December 2007)

*Re: PKT - PocketMail Group*



key26 said:


> try www.adavaleresources.com.au this site will give you more info about the company.good luck to all holders.D.Y.O.R




Doesn't seem to be much info on the directors of the company apart from their names. I would have liked to read what experience they have in this new area.

I'm new to this, but going from a portable e-mail services and devices company to uranium exploration seems a little bit ridiculous? Have they hired new directors who are experienced in the area? What is going on?


----------



## key26 (10 January 2008)

*Re: PKT - PocketMail Group*

pocketmail(adavale resources) today announced a share placement of 50 mill shares @7.5 cents pre consolidation by crosby corporate finance.we should finally see some action coming our way.current price 5.6 cents
   good luck to all holders d.y.o.r


----------



## gimme some (10 January 2008)

*Re: PKT - PocketMail Group*

Thats a 30% premium on todays price.
Why would Crosby And Diawa pay that ?
Obviously they know more than we do at the moment.
Could be an interesting few weeks ahead of us.


----------



## tomk (19 March 2008)

*Re: PKT - PocketMail Group*

Now changed to ADD (Adavale Resources) and consolidated 3:1. 

It's the first day back on the market and it's not getting much attention at all. Unlucky day to come back online and be shadowed by the AORD up 3.5%+ (at 2pm)

Crosby and Daiwa also threw in an extra million during the capital raising above what they said they were going to.


----------



## gambler (15 June 2008)

Any one know anything new about Adavale? They seem to be quiet on their previous uranium announcements and now talking copper...


----------



## Swervin Mervin (12 January 2020)

Nothing of any great significance has happened with Adavale for a while, considering the last post on ASF was 2008! 

But I think the recent Ann announcing ADD’s application for Kabanga North and Kabanga North East has woken her up.

The whole board got replaced last month and Peter actually lives over in Tanzania so lets see what happens. $5m market cap at present, lets see what the MC is once they start identifying targets.


----------



## Trav. (12 January 2020)

Yes are are right this has definitely attracted some interest.

I notice that the last 2 days of volume are very close which I found curious.

9/01   = 1,962,334
10/01 = 1,958,820


----------



## Swervin Mervin (14 January 2020)

Trav. said:


> Yes are are right this has definitely attracted some interest.
> 
> I notice that the last 2 days of volume are very close which I found curious.
> 
> ...



Has anyone else taken a punt on this one. Pretty risky but rising sharply on very low volume.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 July 2020)




----------



## barney (29 July 2020)

Used to keep a lazy eye on this little battler.  

Lots of fun and games being played recently. 

They had $131,000 left in the kitty, post cap raise in April

Major Shareholder putting pressure on the Board.  Directors resigning left right and centre.

Company tries to issue shares at a giveaway price to stop the Major S/H getting his wishes

Takeovers Panel gets involved and the proposed share issue has now been withdrawn.

So in a nutshell .... Bugger all money. Unhappy Shareholders. Unhappy B/O Directors. 

And the share price spikes over 90% today

Who said trading specs is hard


----------



## AspeaK75 (3 August 2020)

August tipping competition:
I have chosen ADD because they have started exploring in Kabanga.
Kabanga project is considered one of the world's largest undeveloped high-grade nickel sulphide deposits - I have faith on their successful exploration 

@Joe Blow - is this OK to enter the comp?


----------



## frugal.rock (3 August 2020)

barney said:


> Used to keep a lazy eye on this little battler.
> 
> Lots of fun and games being played recently.
> 
> ...



Good review Barney.
Was out of battery on both counts when posting the chart...

Good luck to @AspeaK75 in the competition. The politeness is refreshing.


----------



## frugal.rock (27 August 2020)

27 AUGUST 2020
NEW BOARD TO FOCUS ON NICKEL SULPHIDE ASSETS
Highlights
• Experienced Board appointed to take the Company forward
• Work to begin immediately on the Kabanga North and North East Nickel tenements  
• The Kabanga Nickel Project is in a highly prospective nickel region and  
holds one of the world’s largest undeveloped high-grade nickel sulphide resources of 58Mt @ 2.62% Nickel
• New Board assessing other nickel sulphide projects within African  
jurisdictions which could complement the Company’s portfolio.

SP up 50% on $0.027.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (17 November 2020)

Exploration finally started around the Kabanga area last week. Anyone else on this one for the long awaited re-rate?


----------



## Swervin Mervin (24 November 2020)

Touched 5.7c briefly today. Rising on low volume. 10c looks good by Christmas


----------



## frugal.rock (24 November 2020)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Anyone else on this one



Will have to have a better look.
Was on it for a short term trade a while ago... (somewhere around the 2-3 cent mark)
Was eying it off today... good one, handlebars.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 January 2021)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Rising on low volume. 10c looks good by Christmas



Which Christmas, hmmm?
Maybe you have things mixed up...10cent by Easter perhaps?
Don't hold, and I don't think holders should be complaining!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 February 2021)

trying to generate some positive press:

Adavale is the 100% owner of the *Kabanga Jirani *nickel project in Tanzania, a collection of six granted licences spanning 1145km² in a world-class nickel district adjacent and along strike from the world’s largest undeveloped nickel sulphide resource.


Speaking to Stockhead, Adavale CEO Allan Ritchie said the development of Kabanga, a deposit of 58 million tonnes at 2.62% nickel, was a boost for the region as a whole.


> “When you think that $664 million is about to be spent on that project and a class-one nickel refinery a little bit down the road, it’s just a very exciting place to be,” he said. “I think for Adavale, we’re in a very exciting position to take advantage of that – the change it could make to our mineral resource economics is significant.”




The land Adavale sits on at Kabanga Jirani is far from unknown. Part of the BHP portfolio from the 1970s through to 2008, there’s been an extensive amount of work carried out by the major miner and the United Nations Development Program over the years – a substantial collection of data ADD is now able to leverage to guide its work in the region.


> “The BHP and UNDP data we’ve got includes extensive soil and stream sediment geochemical data, aeromagnetic and airborne electromagnetic data, and were run at a significant cost in at least a 160km line of strike,” Ritchie said. “That gives us fantastic geological data which we can interpret. We’ve laid out some of those maps and the anomalies we see are very much like what overlies the Kabanga nickel deposit at our doorstep.”


----------



## Cam019 (24 May 2021)

BO-HR on the weekly. Could also call it a cup and handle. Bottom of the handle puts in a HL at $0.06 then price breakouts out of HR at $0.085. Volume increase since July 2020. 13EMA > 21EMA through the correction. Nice setup.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 June 2021)

Shame I missed your post as have been noticing this a bit since it got popular this year but failed to look at it closer lately...
Looking like it might try to bump 10 cent ?


----------



## rnr (3 June 2021)

Just my take on ADD:-
Wave 5 formed on May 24th and price is currently forming an a-b-c wave retracing lower with support around the 8¢ mark.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## frugal.rock (13 June 2021)

Bumped 10 cent since last post and hit 0.105 finding resistance/ supply.
Tested 0.085 support again on last bar intraday also.

Will be interested to see where it goes from here with drilling started.
Not held but interested after recent volumes and SP gains.


----------



## Stockbailx (14 June 2021)

Interesting prospect;

Adavale Resources Limited also holds 100% of the Lake Surprise Project being three exploration tenements covering nearly 400 km2 within part of the highly prospective sedimentary uranium province within the northern part of the Lake Frome Embayment.









						Adavale Resources
					

... Read more




					www.adavaleresources.com


----------



## frugal.rock (22 June 2021)

22 June 2021 

Adavale Commences Fully Funded Maiden  
Drilling Ahead of Schedule 

Highlights 
• Drilling has commenced on Target 1 

• To date, 6 high priority drill targets have been verified through modelling of geochemical and geophysical results

• 12 remaining targets are being refined for final verification and 
modeling of further drill targets across the 4 licenses 

• Program is fully funded to include ~3,000 metres of diamond drilling expected across ~8 targets 

Adavale Resources (ASX: ADD) is pleased to announce diamond drilling is underway on the first of its high priority targets. 

Adavale CEO Allan Ritchie commented: “Having the rig turning for the first time is a significant milestone for any explorer. 

We now have a strong choice of targets that we’ve worked hard to refine and prioritise to ensure we get the most out of our rig as the time came. Target 1 ticked a lot of boxes from the outset so we are excited to see the forthcoming first cores. 

From Company restructure, licence acquisition, through field exploration, data interpretation to commencement of drilling in the space of 10 months is a remarkable achievement. 

We look forward to updating our shareholders with continuous  
announcements over the coming weeks and months which we hope will include exciting intercepts”.


----------



## Stockbailx (22 June 2021)

An admirable company, tick'n all boxes. Infrastructure a force...


----------



## frugal.rock (27 June 2021)

Looking like another push at 10cent +
Third times a charm?
Hopefully it can push through with some momo.
Now held.


----------



## frugal.rock (26 July 2021)

Had jumped off again at the 0.099 and 0.10 mark.
Today's announcement not generating too much interest yet, however this stock may see some future positioning speculation today.
A conservative 10% run sees it reaching 0.085 or a rise of 0.0077
OR, supply may just swamp it...

Will be watching today.
Not held but considering a quick dip...

EDIT
Swamped by supply!
You just never know sometimes...


----------



## frugal.rock (26 July 2021)

Old habits die hard....
Decided to don the chain link gloves and put a toe in for a feel...

I have this stock in 3 watchlists, copper, nickel and uranium.?
Not sure if I have that right though.

Might be in for a long term hold here, ha!


----------



## Stockbailx (26 July 2021)

The crazy GODS, Last time i looked at ADD it's falling south and fast..-19.48% and counting. Sorry to hear about it! get out of there!


----------



## frugal.rock (13 September 2021)

I guess the yellow cake junkies found this one today... might have another leg in it yet...?
Not held, not interested ATM.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 December 2021)

Just thinking out aloud here, but...
I feel this one is getting a bit interesting and probably worth a closer look?
Not held.


----------

